# Canine teeth and bones



## Maab (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello,
I just realized that my dog's four canine teeth are not pointed anymore, they are somewhat flat. 
She doesn't chew on hard stuff like used to when very young. 
The only meats with bones I give her are mostly turkey necks and beef ribs, at lesser extend pork ribs. few times a pork leg. 
Do you think that any of these is causing the canine tips to flatten?
Please advice. 
Thank you.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

How big is your dog? Bef ribs are hard, that may be the reason.


----------



## Maab (Nov 9, 2009)

She is about 80lbs and 2 1/2 years old. 
Do you think that turkey necks could be the culprit?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I doubt very much that the turkey or beef ribs are causing the issue with the canine teeth. Sometimes there are just breeds that are predisposed for softer teeth or is there any chance she is a rock chewer?


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I've never noticed a dog using their canines for chewing bones, that's the only reason I wouldn't suspect them. How old is the dog?


----------



## Maab (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.
No, no rocks for her. Months ago she was chewing an antler now that I think... She does chew sticks, catch balls,

I would hate going back to kibbles for that reason...


----------



## Maab (Nov 9, 2009)

She's only two years and six months old giant schnauzer.


----------



## Maab (Nov 9, 2009)

Maxy24 said:


> I've never noticed a dog using their canines for chewing bones, that's the only reason I wouldn't suspect them. How old is the dog?


Thats what I would have thought also. It is still puzzling to me because I know she is not chewing very hard stuff except the bones. 

Sometimes she play tag/war with stuffed toys, that's all.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Have you ever given marrow bones? Also teeth chip on many different things, not just bones, do you crate her? Some dogs are crate chewers. Avery broke all four of his middle bottom teeth, I think it was from the marrow bones I used to give him but there is no real way to know how/when/where he did break them, so we steer clear of all heavy bones (the only full bones he gets are chicken)...


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I had a Golden one time who was obsessive about tennis balls. Her canines wore down to the size of other teeth around them. I'm sure it was tennis balls that did that.


----------



## Maab (Nov 9, 2009)

Agreed it will be impossie to know what caused the flattenings. so will just skip tennis balls for sure and marrow bones that in the past I have given her. 
Now my questions remains and I would like to hear a few more opinions: are turkey's neck bones and beef ribs bad for her teeth? 
Thanks


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> I had a Golden one time who was obsessive about tennis balls. Her canines wore down to the size of other teeth around them. I'm sure it was tennis balls that did that.


I completely agree with what Bill has said about tennis balls. We have an OCD shepherd who ALWAYS MUST have a ball or three in his mouth. All four of his front canines are worn down. He does not chew rocks and is never fed any kind of marrow bone from a large animal. I'd say the densest bone he has ever gotten was an emu femur and that was one time. Cloth toys can wear teeth down. Tennis balls are particularly bad, though! My shepherd x is only five and his teeth are pretty bad off in the front.

edit: I think Turkey neck bones are a great RMB! Beef ribs might cause a problem but they most likely are not what is causing the wear. If your dog powers through the ribs I see no problem feeding them. In other words; nothing you are feeding is hurting your dogs teeth. :]


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Maab said:


> Agreed it will be impossie to know what caused the flattenings. so will just skip tennis balls for sure and marrow bones that in the past I have given her.
> Now my questions remains and I would like to hear a few more opinions: are turkey's neck bones and beef ribs bad for her teeth?
> Thanks


no. they are not bad for their teeth. they are good for their teeth. something else caused this....maybe tennis balls or possibly a genetic structural issue...but as long as she is eating and chomping 'dem bones....it's all good.

if you really are worried, let a dental surgeon look, not touch LOL but look at her teeth...to make sure nothing else is going on...other than that, live laugh and feed raw. just sayin'.


----------



## Maab (Nov 9, 2009)

I'll be more careful with the toys. I'm surprised that toys made of cloth can do that. She destroy them and I replace them almost sistemayicaly. 

Thank you very much for the replies. I always learn sooo much from you guys...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Tennis balls are definitely the top of the list for culprits. My one dog that is tennis ball crazy has the most worn teeth out of all six of our raw fed girls. Really limit the amount you play with tennis balls. Use rubber based balls more if possible.


----------

